# Introducing Penny :)



## pennysmomma (Jul 25, 2012)

Our new pup! we are in miami, fl


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful! What breeder did you get her from? We are in Tampa but got our Ruby in South Florida.


----------



## pennysmomma (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi! Our breeder is Lisa Heindlein. She's in Plantation. There were 8 pups in the litter...born on mothers day 5/13


----------



## pennysmomma (Jul 25, 2012)

Ruby is a cutie pie


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Penny is so beautiful!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

pennysmomma said:


> Hi! Our breeder is Lisa Heindlein. She's in Plantation. There were 8 pups in the litter...born on mothers day 5/13


Haven't heard of her but Penny is a so cute! Welcome to the forum. Just an FYI- we never get sick of Vizsla pictures so keep them coming.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Penny is a gorgeous pup!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

has penny gone 2 south beach yet ? she will knock them dead! welcome 2 the forum


----------



## pennysmomma (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! We've only had Penny for 10 days but already we are in love


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Can't tell you how much I'm in love with Penny!  Welcome and congrats!!


----------



## pennysmomma (Jul 25, 2012)

here's a couple more penny pics! love showing her off and u guys are totally enabling me ;D


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

great pics, she's precious!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow. She's already so good at posing. How do you get her to stay so still long enough for a gorgeous pic. As soon as mine see a camera, they want the camera. Anyhow, congrats and keep posting. Everyone loves a puppy. 

P.s. our younger one is also named Penny. There's a few on here. Mine is 14 weeks old.


----------

